# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  دسترسي هاي كاربر SPAdmin بعد از نصب sharepoint

## esteghamat

سلام
براي نصب Sharepoint 2010 بايد كاربر SPAdmin دسترسي به سرور بانك اطلاعاتي داشته باشد. در رل هاي security Admin , DB Creator . 
آيا اين دسترسي ها را بعد از نصب Sharepoint هم نياز دارد؟
در صورتيكه چنين است و يا اينكه اين دسترسي ها بعد از نصب تغيير مي كند و مي توان دسترسي ها را كاهش دارد لطفا راهنمايي بفرماييد. 
آخه حقيقتش دسترسي security admin براي يك لاگين در سرور sql server  دسترسي خيلي زيادي است. 
ممنون 
خداحافظ

----------


## amin1softco

سلام من که تست نکردم ولی بهترین چیزی که پیدا کردم این بود ایشالا دوستان وارد تر کمک کنند



> SharePoint Administration account
>  The SharePoint administration account is the account that will be  utilized to perform central administration activities after SharePoint  is fully installed.  The domain account, well call SPAdmin is also the  account you should utilize to run the SharePoint program installs on  each server and especially when running the SharePoint configuration  wizard.  The SPAdmin user account needs to be setup as a local  administrator on all of the SharePoint servers.  The SPAdmin account  does not require local administrator access on the database operating  system.  SPAdmin does require DB Creator and security Admin privileges  in the SQL server.  Lastly, ensure your SPAdmin domain account email  properties is setup to your preferred email address
> .


+
طبق این متن دسترسی برای نصب و پیکر بندی لازم است ولی بعدش چیزی نگفته پس شاید بتونید دسترسی را کاهش بدید و بعداً دوباره به حالت قبل بر گردونید ولی یک جا خوندم امکان تغییر دسترسی ها وجود نداره پس تستش کنید بهتره ....

----------

